# Pimping out Nissan Altima 1995



## Pr0t0man (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello All!

I'd like to know where I could look for detailing parts. I'm planning on pimping out my Altima, but I don't know where to go. I'd like to research on the internet, anybody's got any good websites? I apreciate it!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i hear pimp my ride does good work


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you want to pimp it out eh? 

step 1, go and buy the most shagy neon fabric in all the land and use it as carpet!
step 2, spray paint your interior with baby blue!
step 3, buy spinner hub caps!
step 4, paint your rear veiw with chrome paint! <can you say bling?


seriously.............what do you mean by "pimp out" most of us here are more into performance with a hint of cosmetic upgrade (i.e. lighter wheels.....but they look good) killing 2 birds with 1 stone you might say.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

try altimas.net, very good community there.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> try altimas.net, very good community there.


whats wrong with this one?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

it clearly has more resources for the altima, this site is mainly nissan in general.


----------



## Pr0t0man (Jun 14, 2005)

pete? said:


> you want to pimp it out eh?
> 
> step 1, go and buy the most shagy neon fabric in all the land and use it as carpet!
> step 2, spray paint your interior with baby blue!
> ...


What I mean by "pimp out" is to make the car look good, to sound good, and to run good.
People "pimp out" their Civics, changing wheels, colors, improving performance, putting neons, etc etc etc... When I look for something on the internet, it focuses more on Civics and other cars. I just want to make my Altima look good 
Thank you.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

people rice out their civics


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> people rice out their civics


^ well said


Pr0t0man said:


> What I mean by "pimp out" is to make the car look good, to sound good, and to run good.
> People "pimp out" their Civics, changing wheels, colors, improving performance, putting neons, etc etc etc... When I look for something on the internet, it focuses more on Civics and other cars. I just want to make my Altima look good
> Thank you.


what "looks good" to me will look stock to you. if i were, in your deffinition, pimping out my se-r i would do the following. equipe it with coilovers and lower it no more than 1 inch in the front and .75 in the back. i would have my stock b14 se-r wheels powder coated a bright OEM silver.....thats all id do to the out side.

i think neons are tacky, massive wheels hinder performance, loud exhausts are stupid unless you can back that bark up with some power. but again, i am more into performance than anything else.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha pete we should open a shop, u can do motors, and i'll do visuals

what i would do, lower it, tastefully 1-2inchs, mild tint job, same wheels as pete or a nice black, body kit - either a slightly moddified stock, or a very tasteful one (ALL PIECES MUST BE FROM THE SAME KIT, MIX AND MATCH IS GAY)

exhaust - nothing big, maybe 2 inch tip or if its a twin tip set up, 2 1 inch tips, and a muffler, to get a nice sound, but nothing ricey\

stay away from neons


----------



## markymarc63 (Jun 30, 2005)

*pimpin A*

I am currently also tryign to pimp my altima also. It is currently at a body shopping receiving its body kit new fenders new headlights and completely new paint job. As soon as it is returned I will put up some pics. But in responce to your question I just kept looking on E-bay motors till I got ideas for wha to do.


----------



## markymarc63 (Jun 30, 2005)

I have neons and I like them, massive wheels are stupid but if your gonna go small just go home. What kinda of nissan do you have exactly? Just wondering no particular reason.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

markymarc63 said:


> What kinda of nissan do you have exactly? Just wondering no particular reason.


who are you asking? me? 1991 sentra se-r classic.

and i am changing my tune alittle. i acually like neon......only as long as you arnt trying to play your car off as "fast" or "race". i lovvvvve great interiors <but they are the biggest weight adders) but i still detest body kits unless it looks mild and understated. i think making your car look agressive using a big peice of plastic or fiberglass srewd onto the front of your car that never fits like OEM quality is retarded. its just down right gaudy, tack, cheap, ugly, GAH!


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i have to agree. even though i have a body kit, 17inch rims, loud ehaust, and yes neons, but on the inside of the car, out of all the things i have done to my car, the one i like the most is the tinted tail lights. did it myself and are still looking good. Even the local cops are starting to notice since im being stoped and warned for having them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nissan enthusuist *modify* their cars - 

Pimping is something someone does to their car after watching bad tv shows. Then thinks it's normal behavior  .


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Pimping is something someone does to their car after watching bad tv shows. Then thinks it's normal behavior  .


i believe it is considered a "condition" and you should have it looked at.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

markymarc63 said:


> I just kept looking on E-bay motors till I got ideas for wha to do.


That's your first mistake... You'll find the best of the cheapest pure junk on ebay

You obviously had the money to buy a great looking car like the Altima...now don't ruin it with cheesy crap... save your money, do the research and do it right the first time.


----------

